# A Dragon landed on my door today



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Well once again I am blown away by the generosity and caliber of the members of this forum. Bill Hays has been kind enough to make one of his gorgeous Jade Dragons available to little old me!







Ive been sick for a few days but this thing has cured me. I am blown away by the level of craftsmanship that has gone into this slingshot. It came to me banded with thera gold and a big ol' bag of shot which it flings across my back yard like fire from the mouth of, well, a dragon, go figure







. This sling fits my giant hands like a charm and seems to make me deadly accurate too, I think its safe to say that Bill has made a real enemy in the squirrels that like to eat up my shed they dont stand a chance now. I can tell you that when he named this line the "pocket predator" series he really meant it because this thing is lethal and if looks could kill....(shes a real beauty). I can definitely say that this will be the one that i grab when I hunt with a slingshot. Sorry I dont have a picture, Im still working with an old 35mm and my girlfriends digital camera just shot craps, if i can get some on here i will soon.
Brian


----------



## Fin (Jan 2, 2011)

Got to agree with this review.

I PM'd Bill when he produced the Jade Dragon series as I loved the look of the sling shot but was concerned about the size as i have small hands and Bill is a big guy. I also wanted tube slots cut for the occasions when I want to slip on some chinese looped tubes. "No problem" he said and produced a Jade Dragon - retaining the fork width but with the thumb/ forefinger scallops cut down to my size and some slots cut for the tubes.

It's a stunning piece of work - Jade Dragon is such an apt name as that polished green G10 has a real jewel like quality to it.

Another reason I know Bill is a big guy is his draw length is obviously way beyond mine. I cut down the supplied 1" Theraband gold bands to suit my draw and now I have a beautiful slingshot that's as tough as nails, fits my hand so I can shoot all day and is very accurate. One bonus I had was that I didn't have to alter my shooting style (45 degree cant). I thought I would have to shoot this side on "gangsta style" and aim (Bill's preferred method) - but it works just great with my preferred instinctive shooting.

Bill's a master craftsman.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Like I said before... I make 'em to shoot, not to sit on a shelf... so have fun with it Man!


----------

